# Puedo recargar una bateria de moto con una fuente de alimentacion casera?



## dyc (Sep 7, 2007)

hola, quisiera saber si puedo recargar una bateria de moto de 12 vcc con una fuente de alimentacion casera de 18vcc maximo y un 1 A maximo, mas que nada lo que menos importa es el tiempo que tarde en recargar debido al bajo amperaje de la fuente, mi preocupación es por si hay posibilidad de que explote la bateria o algo asi, decir que el fusible de la bateria es de 7,5 amperios, por ultimo en caso de que pueda hacerlo seria conveniente intercalar el fusible de 7,5 amperios? gracias por adelantado.Salu2.


----------



## jose alfredo gonzalez mej (Sep 7, 2007)

Cuando estaba muy niño y  visitaba a mi tío en su taller de mecánica el para cargar la batería de un carro o  moto  colocaba un bombillo en serie de 60 watts con la batería y la conectaba a la red, en Colombia es de 110 volt  A.C. La verdad no me acuerdo si también  rectificaba con un diodo  por que en esa época tenia 7 años y no sabia nada de nada. Espero que sirva de algo mi aporte……………….


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 7, 2007)

Si tu fuente es fija de 18 VCC coloca en serie con el positivo una lampara de 10 W 12 V y de alli a tu bateria.
Esto te dara una carga lenta y no habra peligro de quemar nada


----------



## El nombre (Sep 8, 2007)

Al igual que los condensadores la baterías se perforan (cortocircuitan los vasos).
Como te pases en la tensión de carga te va a durar poco. Lo recomendable es no pasar de 14,8V en la carga.

¿Colocar una R en serie con cualquier tensión?  
cuando se encuentra cargada ¿ que tensión queda permanentemente en la batería?

Allá cada uno con su conciencia


----------



## dyc (Sep 8, 2007)

lo de la bombilla os referis para saber cuando esta cargada la bateria??? se supone que cuando se encuentre cargada la bateria la bombilla se apagara???? y por ultimo, nombre a que te refieres a eso de: 

"¿Colocar una R en serie con cualquier tensión?
cuando se encuentra cargada ¿ que tensión queda permanentemente en la batería?"

gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 8, 2007)

Esto es para la fuente de 18 VCC, la otra opcion (La del taller del tio) no me gusta.

La bombilla estara encendida siempre, puede variar de intensidad pero solo se apaga si 
desconectas el cargador

La bateria posee una resistencia interna que varia con el estado de carga si esta totalmente descargada o si esta a plena carga esa resistencia es muy baja.
Con la resistencia de la lampara formas un limitador de la corriente que circula cargando la bateria a valores seguros.
Si te olvidas la bateria cargando varios dias podria ser riesgoso (Para la bateria), si solo la dejas unas 12 Hs no habra problemas.


----------

